
Ask HN: How feasible is it for an “Average Joe” to create a start, really? - crumpledland
I&#x27;ve had a side project for awhile.  A fairly big name in the project&#x27;s field wrote me a check out of the blue (with no contract &#x2F; other things that might limit me in the future) to help fund it.  It wasn&#x27;t a very large check in the grand scheme of things, but it was appreciated.  It showed me that my project (which is in an area not many people work with &#x2F; are aware of) was appreciated.<p>I fantasize now and then about turning this project into a business.  I think it could be a profitable, but it would take a couple of years of development.  But there are some things that make creating a startup seem infeasible.<p>Problem 1: Funding doesn&#x27;t seem reasonably attainable.<p>YC offers an interesting program (as you all know), but the funding level (just over 100k, if I remember right) isn&#x27;t enough to hire programmers and support staff, rent space in the cloud,  etc.<p>There&#x27;s business loans, but taking on the risk myself (presumably going into a huge amount of debt if I fail) makes it seem not worth the risk.<p>Getting investment from &quot;angels&quot; seems daunting.  It seems that professional businessmen, not tech guys like myself, are capable of navigating this.<p>Problem 2: Insurance. I work for a great company now, with good health benefits for my family.  To maintain this level of care, I&#x27;d have to spend a lot every hear (I&#x27;m in the US).<p>In short, I wonder if there are really, truly, reasonable ways for the &quot;average programmer&quot; without rich friends or relatives to start a business with his &#x2F; her idea.
======
olegkikin
Your only options are

1) Do it yourself

2) Find funding, hire people.

YCombinator funding is ridiculously low, so maybe try and talk to other VCs.

